# anxiety, constipation, wind, smelly breath, can anyone help!?



## letsdosomethngaboutit (Jun 27, 2003)

O.k my problem..... I have had i.b.s for about 6 years and thought that it was caused by my mum and dads divorce but after lots of therepy i'm starting to doubt weather that was the main problem, i just don't know, the reason why i rarely think about any more, i just live with it. I mainly suffer from constipation and wind, anxiety and also i worry i have smelly breath. I manage the constipation but still get a lot of wind, and anxiety. I know i can't help but worry about my symptons and that anxiety is a result of this, but does anyone know a good way to help it, also what do to about smelly breath? I've tried probiotics in the form of a drink, which worked but it is advised that you only take it for 7 consecutive days in a month, but thats no good as i want something more permanent, i am now taking the tablet form but haven't noticed a diffrence, does anyone know of a cure.........please help!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Have you talked with your therapist about this?Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Smelly breath can be caused by a variety of things:Hormone imbalancesPost Nasal DripMalfunctioning dental workand a few more serious diseases that I won't go into.See a doctor.Good luck







Evie


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

there is something called body mint that i took for other odiferous problems, and noticed i did get rid the the nasty taste in my mouth. also, you reep what you sow. if you only eat good foods, that might help.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

For me, eating in moderation was the key to resuming my normal functioning bowel/digestive habits.Now, I eat a sensible, balanced diet rich in vegetables, - i avoid convenience foods and I do not snack any more. I also eat adequate amounts for my needs.I also believe that our diet hugely influences our mood. For example, cultures which include fish and nuts into their diets, have a lower suicide rate! Fish oils have also been known to help stabilise people with schizophrenia! See 'New Vital Oils' by Liz Earle.I hope this helps a little.


----------



## letsdosomethngaboutit (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for your reply guys, i do try and eat healthly and try to relax as much as possible, is it me or do other people suffer from anxiety all the time? Some days it's worse than others, but i'm always aware of it, i even get anxious worrying about being anxious! It's a viscious circle, and i can't get out of it...but i truely believe that just talking about it really seems to make the problem not soo bad, just opening up and sharing experiences...


----------

